# Epson EB-W6 screen size help



## aztraveler (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Going to attempt to explain what is happening from my total non-techie view point. :help:

Everything was working great and then must have pressed something for this to happen and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get it back to "normal" size screen.

Seems like I am stuck in some kind of "zoom" mode as when viewing anything all the text (such as screen credits, news scrolls at bottom of screen, etc. does not fit on screen. All images appear too large.

Tried changing "aspect" and every other option in menu to no avail. 

Even if I move position of projector back and forth from screen, images are same size - basically too full and large. Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that you need to readjust your zoom at the lens.


----------



## aztraveler (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Mechman. Unfortunately, I tried that too. I have it all the way to one side (the smallest) and still no good.

Think we need to bring our 19 year old son here to OZ from USA. He would probably fiddle with a couple of buttons and fix it right away. :scratch: You know those "kids".


----------

